# Lenovo Mobiles After Sales Service & Build quality is a Joke



## swatkats (Apr 27, 2015)

An update about After sales support of Lenovo Smartphones.


These are the events which happened:


30/03/15 - Purchased the phone Lenovo A6000
12/04/15 - Started noticing red lines on the screen.
13/04/15 - Gave it the to the HCL Service center who handle the After sales for lenovo. Promised me delivery of the phone within 7-8 days
20/04/15 - Called up, They say we are expecting shipment from noida by tomorrow evening
21/04/15 - We did not recieve lenovo shipment yet, we are expecting it by Thursday
23/04/15 - Expecting it by Friday evening 24/04.
24/04 - Sir Tomorrow, Saturday evening.
25/05 - Up on visiting them, Please come on Monday
Complained directly to lenovo customer care, They spoke to service center and even those guys bluffed lenovo people.
27/05 - Lenovo CC contacted service center and found out that the phone has arrived. Upon visiting them, they say please come tomorrow, its not yet repaired. 
29/05 - Received the phone, because of the replacement of the screen they F**kd up the screen guard. 




Cheap Build quality from Lenovo, After sales outsourced is even pathetic. Think twice before purchasing lenovo Smartphones.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 29, 2015)

Got the phone today.


Well i thought i'll share experience of an person who came today with his 1 months old Lenovo Vibe X2. He bought it from flipkart 1 month back and started facing issues.

As phone was rebooting for No reasons and other technical problem that guy replaced the phone under 30 Day Exchange. Now even after getting his new phone, his phone worked hardly for 10 days and started to give problems.
The phone was heating like a Tawa and was not booting up. After that it is unable to Start or nor able to charge up the battery.

Today after speaking with that guy for like 20mins, He showed me the invoice and told me what kind of stupid phones, Lenovo builds.
The service centre person opened the phone saying water went inside the phone and was showing on the display, He insisted to open and show it because he was quite sure he hasn't dropped it anywhere.

The Service Center guy opened in front of him and told he cannot do anything about the display part because screen showed signs of water in it and actually there was not even a single drop of water anywhere, although he promised to change his board for the phone.  Scenter guys says They need to take permission from Noida and replace which will take 10 days it seems.

That guy screamed and Regretted for buying an Lenovo phone. I pity him. *www.techenclave.com/community/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png


PS: The incident i've quoted is as it is.. I have no mala fide intention to Spread Negative talk about the brand.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for putting this, I knew there was something wrong with the phone when I saw the specs at such low price.. Specs alone arent the whole truth, it seems


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 29, 2015)

That's the only reason I dont buy micromax, xiomi, lava crap mobiles. There are a lot of users here that are complete fans of those cheap brands. Would argue with you till death why they are better than sony, samsung, apple. But, I know otherwise. You pay a little extra for quality and much better customer service even though that's not the best. Still, it is there. Specs are not the end. But, the overall package is what matters.


----------

